
Fitbit data just undermined a woman’s rape claim (2015) - cronjobber
http://fusion.net/story/158292/fitbit-data-just-undermined-a-womans-rape-claim/
======
thaumasiotes
> In March, a Florida woman traveled to Lancaster, Pennsylvania where she
> stayed at her boss’s home

> Jeannine Risley told police she’d been sleeping and that she was woken up
> around midnight and sexually assaulted by a “man in his 30s, wearing boots.”

> Risley’s boss, who is unnamed in news reports, offered what police
> considered further incriminating evidence, telling police that Risley was
> about to lose her position with the company

Who thought a boss-employee sleepover right before (as?) the employee got
fired was a good idea?

